

PhoneDog claims ownership of employee's Twitter followers - motoford
http://news.yahoo.com/sc-company-sues-ex-worker-over-twitter-followers-171353068.html

======
phaus
So basically this company that makes a living by keeping up to date with
trends in technology sees how the majority of their target audience is fed up
with all the ridiculous intellectual property pissing contests and then
decides to start one of their own. Sounds like I won't be visiting
phonedog.com anymore.

